# [GEN] Peotone woman charged in alleged puppy mill case - Chicago Tribune



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/5-0&fd=R&url=http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/chi-peotone-dogs_both_16apr16,1,3299003.story&cid=0&ei=ULUdSJqqDYmkzQTflriBCg&usg=AFrqEze39CpCQoAnCdOp5x417ErsmYnHEQ">Peotone woman charged in alleged <b>puppy mill</b> case</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Chicago Tribune, United States -</font> <nobr>Apr 15, 2008</nobr></font><br><font size=-1><b>...</b> 2008 A Peotone woman whose 49 dogs were seized by officers in March has been charged with 14 misdemeanor counts linked to the alleged <b>puppy mill</b>. <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

